# Top 5 Games Of All Time.



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 10, 2004)

Here are my favourite games: 

Shenmue 1&2 - Dreamcast
Wings - Amiga
Uni Racers - SNES
Pro Evolution Soccer 3 - PS2
Halo - Xbox


----------



## mac1 (Jul 11, 2004)

In no particular order:-


Super Mario All Stars - SNES
The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time - N64
Sonic Mega Collection - Gamecube
Perfect Dark - N64
Final Fantasy VII - PSX


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2004)

Panzer General - PS1
 Operation Flashpoint - PC
 Tekken 2 - PS1

 A very limited list.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm totally a PC gamer and biased towards FPS and adventure games so...

*Blood
Unreal Tournament
Half-Life
Grim Fandango
Heroes of Might and Magic*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 12, 2004)

Ravenus, I have just got a hold of a copy of Grim Fandango, what can you tell mr about this game.  It looks very interesting.


----------



## benbert (Jul 12, 2004)

super mario world 3 - nes
 halo - xbox
 star trek elite force 2 - pc
 house of the dead 2 - dreamcast 
 goldeneye - n64

 those are my top 5, not in any real order though...


----------



## fallenstar (Jul 13, 2004)

ravenus said:
			
		

> I'm totally a PC gamer and biased towards FPS and adventure games so...
> 
> *Blood*
> *Unreal Tournament*
> ...


Heroes of Might and Magic! Woo-Hu!! I loved that game so much, even thought of writing a fanfic out of it. Too bad that 3DO is broke, and I don't know where the Heroes IV went in the stores. I am not sure how mine is going to be, because some of them are Chinese games that I doubt anyone of you have seen, and I don't want to spell them out in Chinese anyways......so here is the English ones:

Heroes of Might and Magic
Age of Empire
Stronghold
Stronghold: Crusaders
Pharaoh

(acutally FIFA is a cool game too, if the two Strongholds can count as one, then FIFA will be the next in line.)


----------



## mac1 (Jul 13, 2004)

benbert said:
			
		

> super mario world 3 - nes
> halo - xbox
> star trek elite force 2 - pc
> house of the dead 2 - dreamcast
> ...


Magnificent choices, SMB3 on the NES is my favorite game of all time (though I voted for All Stars as it has all the NES MB games on it). Goldeneye and Halo would both easily make my top 10, but I marginally preferred Perfect Dark.

_P.S. Your avatar is awesome!_


----------



## Hypes (Jul 13, 2004)

*Den Lengste Reisen / The Longest Journey*
Minesweeper
Rainbow Six
Solitaire
Half-Life


----------



## ravenus (Jul 13, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Ravenus, I have just got a hold of a copy of Grim Fandango, what can you tell mr about this game. It looks very interesting.


It's a pure adventure game, comparable to the *Monkey Island* series. It has a unique atmosphere drawing from Mexican mythology, 1940's bebop and film noir. The main character Manny is a soul reaver who needs to sell travel packages to newly arrived souls (the more virtuous get better travel packages, and more commission points for Manny which will earn him a farewell to the Land of the Dead), but he, like Jack lemmon's character in Glengarry Glen Ross, is on a losing streak, and mysterious forces seem to be behind his descent. Manny gets on a quest to find out what's going on and try and earn his way out of the Land of the Dead.

This game is totally AWESOME - great characters, fabulous graphics, voice-work and music AND above all, a truly CLASSY sense of humor and some genuinely touching emotional sequences. All in all, a true classic of adventure gaming and sadly underappreciated at that.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 13, 2004)

fallenstar said:
			
		

> Heroes of Might and Magic! ... Too bad that 3DO is broke, and I don't know where the Heroes IV went in the stores.


You may be better off. From what I hear *HoMM4* was very inferior in its look and gameplay when compared to the previous games. Also lots of slowdowns even on high-end machines because of bad coding of the graphics.
Your list shows you to be a strategy game fan. I personally don't play much strategy games. Have you played *Starcraft*...I have seen others playing it and it seems quite terrific, with unique races and stuff.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's mine (with a slight PC bias but also a couple of oddities)

1. Combat Mission (PC)
2. Medieval: Total War (PC)
3. D-Generation (CD32)
4. XCOM Apocalypse (PC)
5. Laser Squad (Atari ST)


----------



## Hypes (Jul 13, 2004)

> 2. Medieval: Total War (PC)



Looking forward to Rome: Total War immensely.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you seen the latest movie clip Hypes? 

Cavalry charge, rampaging elephants, archers, gallic warriors scaling the walls of a fort,  the Roman 'Tortoise'. 

Spiffing stuff


----------



## Hypes (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh yes, I have. It had some rather unsavoury effects on me which I shall not divulge.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 13, 2004)

I forgot the Total War games, and ooooh do not mention Rome: Total War!!  I can not (Norse goddess)ing wait!


----------



## Hypes (Jul 14, 2004)

Nice attempt at political correctes. But it FAILED! RAR!

Take 'im away.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 14, 2004)

Surely it is the first time it has been done!  It was for Brian and his family rated site.  Lets have a picnic and throw sticks for the dog.


----------



## Morning Star (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok here's my favourite.

1: Ultima VII: The Black Gate
2: Elvira 2: The Jaws of Cerberus
3: Elderscrolls III: Morrowind
4: Ultima VI: The False Prophet
4: Heroes of Might and Magic III


----------



## fallenstar (Jul 15, 2004)

ravenus said:
			
		

> You may be better off. From what I hear *HoMM4* was very inferior in its look and gameplay when compared to the previous games. Also lots of slowdowns even on high-end machines because of bad coding of the graphics.
> Your list shows you to be a strategy game fan. I personally don't play much strategy games. Have you played *Starcraft*...I have seen others playing it and it seems quite terrific, with unique races and stuff.


O really? HoMM3 is a great game, it's better than the second one, so I thought that the the fourth one will continue the legend, it is in 3D, maybe that's why its graphing are horrible. I liked the 2D ones. Yes I am a strategy fan, because I thought that RPGs, once you played through it it gets boring, whereas the strategy ones taks longer to play each map, but always fan and different. Although, I do play RPGs, and I am looking forward to get some awesome ones. The thing with the RPG ones I have played is that they are all Chinese games, which none of you would have even heard of. *Starcraft* is always one of my regrets that I have never played that game before. I heard it was very good, but I couldn't find a copy of it. so yeah......


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 21, 2004)

Knivesout, what is so good about Elvira 2, I rememeber playing the first one on the Amiga and it not being that special.


----------



## Morning Star (Jul 26, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> Knivesout, what is so good about Elvira 2, I rememeber playing the first one on the Amiga and it not being that special.


Now I know Knivesout is also a stud like me and drives the ladies wild with desire, but you have to learn to tell the difference!

I played Elvira 1 as well, wasn't really a fan, it's not really fair to compare a game to a sequel you have not played is it? Elvira 2 was an RPG success and won a couple of awards at the time of it's release. It was atmospheric, relatively non-linear and boasted some horrifying/hilarious deaths and ways of getting hurt. The graphics for the time were beautifully drawn in 2D and the amount of objects to pick and and arm yourself with was varied and surprising.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry about the identity cock-up, pehaps it was the 'stud' parallel or perhaps it was simply that you both have weapons for your nicks.  

I will have a look at Elvira 2 and be back with my thoughts.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Aug 11, 2004)

Top five games of all time eh? Ok, in no particular order:

1. Space Invaders.
2. Doom.
3. Manic Miner.
4. Elite.
5. Brian Bloodaxe.


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 11, 2004)

*1. Elder Scrolls: Morrowind*
*2. Metal Gear Solid* S_hadow moses / Sons of liberty_
*3. Final Fantasy 7*
*4. Resident Evil 1,2*
*5. Call of Duty*


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 11, 2004)

I have just purchased? Morrowind, what can you tell me about it?  Has anybody played Doom 3 yet?


----------



## ArkeL (Aug 11, 2004)

I played Doom 3 and half way through it! Good game, grapchis and textures are amazing  simmilar to Half Life. Not many things special about this game but its good and Fun and has got things which keep u hooked on the game, I would suggest u read some reviews on this game, use Doom 3 review in any search.

Morowind is a great RPG and u have to visit www.morowind.com join the forum and download mods, ask questions there. Morrowind has got one of the biggest communities around. Mods what makes this game super and one of the greatest rpgs around.


----------



## seerdon (Aug 30, 2004)

Aah, you bums all have consoles as well as PCs. Being as how I have hardly completed any of the games I own, I don't really feel qualified to submit my top 5, but what the poo.

1. Counterstrike
2. X-Wing Alliance
3. Age of Empires II
4. Gothic
5. Lego Racers w00t w00t


----------



## McMurphy (Aug 31, 2004)

1.) Legend of Zelda:  Ocarina of Time (N64)
2.) Super Mario Bros. 3 (NES)
3.) Dragon Warrior IV (NES; rereleased in Japan for Playstation)
4.) Mario Kart (N64)
5.) Ms. Pac-Man (Atari Arcade)


But, oh, all the ones that must be overlooked to make the list!  I also have the feeling that my top five of all time would change depending on mood.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 31, 2004)

Battleships
Monopoly
Scotland Yard
Pictionary
Chinese Checkers.

Nope, I'm not bored of board games.  Apart from Monopoly and Scotland Yard most of these could be mocked up in notebooks and played at school during recess. I imagine they all have portable XBox's these days.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 2, 2004)

I've just got myself a copy of the Doom Collector's edition for a few quid (Doom, Doom 2 and Final Doom). Aah! The memories come flooding back. Playing is like finding a whole load of Roman pottery in the ground. I'd forgotten how good these were. They definitely belong in a top 5


----------



## ravenus (Sep 3, 2004)

Fox, if you haven't already, play them with the Doomsday source port (also install all the model and decoration paks for the game)...it'll blow your mind completely.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 3, 2004)

> Fox, if you haven't already, play them with the Doomsday source port (also install all the model and decoration paks for the game)...it'll blow your mind completely



If that's the utility that uses 3D modelling with mouselook and dynamic lighting - I've got it on a coverdisc and will be installing tonight (with a bottle of wine by my side   )


----------



## ravenus (Sep 4, 2004)

*Doomsday* Pics:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/ravenus/21b0b02b.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/ravenus/cb575f45.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v280/ravenus/0a3e5bc3.jpg


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 4, 2004)

Got it installed. The Doomsday Kickstart makes it so easy. Great Fun! Looks like I need to run up a new top 5   

Nice pic ravenus


----------



## Seth God Of Chaos (Sep 8, 2004)

Top five games huh

1 chess
2 zelda : ocarina of time
3 Warcraft 3
4 diablo 1,2
5 heroes 3

The afformentioned heroes 4 is in fact a horrible game it doesnt have enough missions and bad graphics. My friend tells me that if give it a chance it will get addictive but i never had the patience.


----------



## AmonRa (Sep 8, 2004)

i only have 2 top games tbh...

1 - legend of mir (2 and 3) u may not have heard of mir, but it is actually the largest MMORPG in the world... with around 3/4 of a million in asia alone.. it even got into the guiness book of records. it was my first mmo and ive been playing ti for years

2 - warcraft3 - simply the best rts ever.


----------

